# LVMPD hiring ????????



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

I think I slept through DT the day this was taught.............

YouTube - Las Vegas Heat


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Great move, atrocious uniform.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Outstanding choke slam!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

when I saw the officer standing there with his hands behind his back while telling the guy to keep his hands out of his pockets, I KNEW something good and unsuspected was coming............ I know if Dave Gecoya saw that, everyone would be "screwing in lightbulbs" until their arms fell off.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

I HATE the yellow shirt. I thought it was meant for bike patrol?


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

ROFLMAO! I've seen that clip countless times and I STILL enjoy the hell out of it!!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

HELPMe said:


> I HATE the yellow shirt. I thought it was meant for bike patrol?


I was in Vegas a few days ago and saw a bunch of guys in patrol cars wearing those yellow shirts.

I know it gets hot out there but how can they be tactically safe, especially at night? Like the guys in some departments in Ohio and some sheriff's departments in Florida who wear white shirts..... These shirts might as well say, "shoot me here."


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

Yes, we are hiring. 

The yellow shirts are primarily worn by bike officers patrolling the "strip" but officers in vehicles assigned to that area will also wear them.

LA Copper, did you leave us your life savings while in town? [-o&lt;


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

gives new meaning to "assisted to the ground"


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

mr.anttrax said:


> Yes, we are hiring.
> 
> The yellow shirts are primarily worn by bike officers patrolling the "strip" but officers in vehicles assigned to that area will also wear them.
> 
> LA Copper, did you leave us your life savings while in town? [-o<


 I absolutely agree with LA! How do you guys search a building at a break with a possible suspect inside? Just doesn't seem safe at all. Nevermind the idiots that you have to lock up because they feel the drunken need to comment on the yellow shirts!

As far as the life savings goes I cant stick up for ya LA!


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

fra444 said:


> I absolutely agree with LA! How do you guys search a building at a break with a possible suspect inside? Just doesn't seem safe at all. Nevermind the idiots that you have to lock up because they feel the drunken need to comment on the yellow shirts!
> 
> As far as the life savings goes I cant stick up for ya LA!


The officers who wear the yellow shirts are assigned to the strip corridor or bikes. The officers working the strip work out of Convention Center Area Command and rarely venture outside of the corridor. For the officers who may handle more residential areas around the strip, they typically wear the standard uniform.

I don't know the origins of the yellow shirt, but I would assume it has something to do with being more visible to tourists on the strip.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

mr.anttrax said:


> Yes, we are hiring.
> 
> The yellow shirts are primarily worn by bike officers patrolling the "strip" but officers in vehicles assigned to that area will also wear them.
> 
> LA Copper, did you leave us your life savings while in town? [-o<


You're right about that, it was on the strip where I saw the guys in the patrol cars wearing the yellow shirts.

I learned a long time ago not to spend too much money in those casinos. Personally, I love the buffets! My mom was visiting from Mass and wanted to do the Vegas thing.

I have a specific Vegas related question for you anttrax, do you mind a private message?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Whats the question ?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

It's related to court proceedings and will require a phone call 'cause it's a bit involved.

How ya doing 7?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

We warned you o stay away from those pretty girls on the strip LA!! LMAO


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

fra444 said:


> We warned you o stay away from those pretty girls on the strip LA!! LMAO


But I couldn't help myself. Sometimes you've got to say, "What the heck!"


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

I laughed at first but then thought, why not use the taser first? If he had a knife in his pocket etc. too close to the suspect. My second thought was that by doing the "choke slam" it was borderline deadly force. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Not deadly force at all being that he did more than likely not cut the air flow off. And as far as using the Tazer first it may be more tactically sound it would have not been nearly as much fun to watch!!!

All that on some Ginger Cognac and several beers!!!! I'm still doing good!!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

GreenMachine said:


> I laughed at first but then thought, why not use the taser first?


Because going hands-on is much more pleasurable.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

It has to be an approved take down method in Nevada. LOL


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Don't taser cartridges cost like 50 bucks? ;-)


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

That takedown was obviously only approved for Sergeant use...

I didn't see that taught out in New Braintree a couple weeks ago.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

j809 said:


> It has to be an approved take down method in Nevada. LOL


You ain't kidding! That would never fly out my way. Going for the throat (especially with such force) is a big no no unless it's a life or death thing, which this didn't appear to be. What would happen if the sergeant broke the guy's larynx? Stand by for the excessive force lawsuit there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

GreenMachine said:


> I laughed at first but then thought, why not use the taser first? If he had a knife in his pocket etc. too close to the suspect. My second thought was that by doing the "choke slam" it was borderline deadly force. Any thoughts on this?


think Tricky Dick would make you write "guide, support, and directed" in your report ?????


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Andy0921 said:


> Because going hands-on is much more pleasurable.


oooo fucking raahh!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I love the comment in the video "He's probably gonna wanna leave that in Vegas."


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I love the comment in the video "He's probably gonna wanna leave that in Vegas."


HAHA, I saw that! Fantastic!!

LA Copper, feel free to send me an PM or I think you mentioned a call.

Also, if something is turning green; please note that I am not a Doctor! :-#


----------

